# Show us your frilled dragons!!



## ssnakeboyy (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys ide like to see some frillies. You don't see them too often!


----------



## Erebos (May 19, 2012)

Cheers Brenton


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 19, 2012)

Old photo, but I don't have any new ones.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (May 20, 2012)

nice frilly RSP is that just a baby?


----------



## NachaLuva (May 20, 2012)

Elvis yawning, and Elvis and Priscilla on a branch


----------



## Stevo2 (May 20, 2012)

Recently posted photos of Maggie.


----------



## Lizzy90 (May 20, 2012)

Frillies are such a beautiful lizard


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 20, 2012)

ssnakeboyy said:


> nice frilly RSP is that just a baby?



I think she was around 8 months in this photo.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (May 21, 2012)

NachaLuva said:


> Elvis yawning, and Elvis and Priscilla on a branch



is that an aussie frilly? or papua new guinea


----------



## Erebos (May 21, 2012)

ssnakeboyy said:


> is that an aussie frilly? or papua new guinea



They look like nt frillys to me


Cheers Brenton


----------



## reptilian1924 (May 21, 2012)

The Frilled-Neck Dragon photos belonging to Stevo2, l say its from Queensland not NT, l have seen Frilled-Neck Dragon's from both regions, the ones from Queensland seem to be slightly smaller in size and have grey or dark brown covering most of their body, and have some yellow and orange covering their lower jaw and some of their frill.


----------



## Erebos (May 21, 2012)

reptilian1924 said:


> The Frilled-Neck Dragon photos belonging to Stevo2, l say its from Queensland not NT, l have seen Frilled-Neck Dragon's from both regions, the ones from Queensland seem to be slightly smaller in size and have grey or dark brown covering most of their body, and have some yellow and orange covering their lower jaw and some of their frill.



Yes it is a qld but the person never asked about stevos one. I own frillys from qld nt and the kimberlys 


Cheers Brenton




nt frilly




qld 

And I'm trying to find some Kimberly pictures. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Stevo2 (May 21, 2012)

reptilian1924 said:


> The Frilled-Neck Dragon photos belonging to Stevo2, l say its from Queensland not NT, l have seen Frilled-Neck Dragon's from both regions, the ones from Queensland seem to be slightly smaller in size and have grey or dark brown covering most of their body, and have some yellow and orange covering their lower jaw and some of their frill.



Yeah, thanks  The question was about Elvis and Priscilla, not Maggie. Maggie is indeed a QLD'er and, like Brenton, I've kept both QLD and NT frillies. QLD'ers have a yellow/grey frill and grey overtone in their body, NT have an orange/black frill and brown overtone in their body. Kimberleys are like NT but smaller. Not too many PNG frillies kept here in Aus, but we dont know where Elvis and Priscilla's owner is in the world, though given the suggestive size of them I would also agree with Brenton that they're from the NT. PNG are also smaller.


----------



## NachaLuva (May 21, 2012)

ssnakeboyy said:


> is that an aussie frilly? or papua new guinea





Erebos said:


> They look like nt frillys to me





Stevo2 said:


> The question was about Elvis and Priscilla, not Maggie. Maggie is indeed a QLD'er and, like Brenton, I've kept both QLD and NT frillies. QLD'ers have a yellow/grey frill and grey overtone in their body, NT have an orange/black frill and brown overtone in their body. Kimberleys are like NT but smaller. Not too many PNG frillies kept here in Aus, but we dont know where Elvis and Priscilla's owner is in the world, though given the suggestive size of them I would also agree with Brenton that they're from the NT. PNG are also smaller.


 The owner is me!  I'm in Melb and yes the frillies are from NT. Elvis (the king lol named from their scientific name) was so tame. I would walk around the house with him on my shoulder. I'd even carry him out to get the mail...he would flatten his frill sideways, spread his legs and move his tail like he was flying. I'm convinced frillies glide (sorta lol) to escape predators like pythons


----------



## ingie (Jul 19, 2012)

Here are my two frillies. Neither ever put their frill up so I haven't got any fancy threat display shots. Both eat out of my hand and love snapping water straight from the spray nozzle 

Mr. QLD Frill enjoying some rays in the cat patio.





Little Miss QLD Frill the night I got her.


----------



## zeke (May 29, 2014)

My little frilly I got the other day


----------



## NachaLuva (Jun 2, 2014)

very cute little guy


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 2, 2014)

Was going to start my own thread but will rather add to this one. At the start of the year I got some frills and they are the best dragon I have kept by far. More than 10 little frills and 3 localities later its an understatement to say I'm hooked! Here are a few quick snaps.


----------



## zeke (Jun 8, 2014)

Just acouple pics from today


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome... Love these guys with a passion... So much personality... 
This is my NT male & female 





Another of my male





My Dainty QLD female


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 9, 2014)

W.T.BUY said:


> Was going to start my own thread but will rather add to this one. At the start of the year I got some frills and they are the best dragon I have kept by far. More than 10 little frills and 3 localities later its an understatement to say I'm hooked! Here are a few quick snaps.



Very nice... What localities do you keep...


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 10, 2014)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Very nice... What localities do you keep...



first pic is central qld, next 2 are north qld and final 2 are kimberly wa.


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 10, 2014)

What size enclosure do you guys recommend for an adult?


----------



## Bushfire (Jun 10, 2014)

W.T.BUY said:


> first pic is central qld, next 2 are north qld and final 2 are kimberly wa.



Are they the East Kimberly ones or the South-western ones?
I just brought an adult WC pair of the South-westerns ones, there frillies are mostly red no orange or yellow and they seem much smaller form than those further east.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 11, 2014)

beastcreature said:


> What size enclosure do you guys recommend for an adult?


The Keeping and Breeding aus lizards recommends 120cm high and 200cmx60cm for an adult pair. Although in the USA single adults are regularly kept then in 120x90x90 or even 120x90x60. Although over there they have them much like beardies constantly handling them and have them out on shoulders around the house.

- - - Updated - - -



Bushfire said:


> Are they the East Kimberly ones or the South-western ones?
> I just brought an adult WC pair of the South-westerns ones, there frillies are mostly red no orange or yellow and they seem much smaller form than those further east.



Not entirely sure which region from Kimberly they are unfortunately. I did get just under half the clutch (of 17 eggs) and there is a bit of variation amongst my lot. Some are just red and clean white underneath wheres others are red and bright yellow. Will be interesting to see how they turn out.

About 1/3 of the NQ animals I have are a light pink under the frill. However the rest of the clutch I have is a mix of orange and yellow. The heads on the NQ animals are larger/longer then the WA ones of similar size which I thought is counter intuitive since the NT ones have massive heads and wa being closer to NT. 

How do you find the WC pair in respect feeding and handling? Any problems with sulking?


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 11, 2014)

W.T.BUY said:


> The Keeping and Breeding aus lizards recommends 120cm high and 200cmx60cm for an adult pair. Although in the USA single adults are regularly kept then in 120x90x90 or even 120x90x60. Although over there they have them much like beardies constantly handling them and have them out on shoulders around the house.



Thanks. I'm designing an enclosure for my Bearded & because she's getting on I thought I'd try to produce one suitable for a Frilly for future use.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 11, 2014)

Most of the ones kept in the USA are not aussies, aussie frillys are about 150-300mm longer then most of the island species thus they need larger enclosures. A suitable sized enclosure would be a custom 2.5x1x2m (2m high), these guys arent small lizards and do well in decent sized enclosures.


Rick


----------



## Bushfire (Jun 12, 2014)

I have an adult pr in 1.5m x 1m x 1m.


----------



## beastcreature (Jun 12, 2014)

Bushfire said:


> I have an adult pr in 1.5m x 1m x 1m.



Thanks Bushfire, that's about the size I was considering for one adult.


----------



## NachaLuva (Jun 16, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> Most of the ones kept in the USA are not aussies, aussie frillys are about 150-300mm longer then most of the island species thus they need larger enclosures. *A suitable sized enclosure would be a custom 2.5x1x2m (2m high)*, these guys arent small lizards and do well in decent sized enclosures.



This is a much better size. Or bigger! 1m high is just not tall enough for frillies. The need tall, vertical branches to climb on. They also need to be kept up high, so make sure your enclosure is on a high stand. The top should be well above head height so they feel secure.

They also benefit from running around so if possible, let them run around your floor (pet free of course). One of the funniest things is to roll a grape away from them & watch them run after it haha


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 17, 2014)

I like this photo from today


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jun 24, 2014)

My NT Frillnecks new home...









Custom made background from Newellistic Reptile Displays...


----------



## Dinobot (Jun 25, 2014)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> My NT Frillnecks new home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats a great looking display


----------



## NachaLuva (Jun 30, 2014)

very nice display & a great "tree" for them to climb. 

Couldn't see a water bowl though. Don't forget to spray them with a mister, they adore that


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 2, 2014)

NachaLuva said:


> very nice display & a great "tree" for them to climb.
> 
> Couldn't see a water bowl though. Don't forget to spray them with a mister, they adore that



Thx... They've got a nice big corner water bowl & I spray weekly... The Female will drink from a tap, drink from an eye dropper & drink from the water bowl but will go nuts as soon as you put the spray bottle anywhere near her... Ha ha she's not a fan & will frill up & hiss & tail whip...


----------



## NachaLuva (Jul 2, 2014)

Haha thats funny


----------



## butters (Jul 4, 2014)

Deadlydanny80 he is only about 11 and it is school holidays.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 4, 2014)

butters said:


> Deadlydanny80 he is only about 11 and it is school holidays.



Ahhhh I see... I thought he was the old man in the display pic... Cheers mate...


----------



## hoppy (Jul 4, 2014)

yea I was just playin around [MENTION=36834]DeadlyDanny80[/MENTION] im just jealous, the only reptile I won is a stimmsons python which is beautiful.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 16, 2014)

Here's a shot of my Frill Neck enclosures...


----------



## Deano (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice setup mate!


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jul 16, 2014)

Love the set up Danny and awesome animals. Its nice to see this thread sparked again, there was no action for quite a while.


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 16, 2014)

Always great to see some nice displays!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks guys... Yeah I'd like to see more pics of people's Frillneck set ups...


----------



## Tabby (Jul 20, 2014)

for those who haven't seen them, some of my frilly setups.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 20, 2014)

Tabby said:


> for those who haven't seen them, some of my frilly setups.
> 
> View attachment 311458
> View attachment 311459
> ...



Nice one Mitch... Love seeing your enclosures...


----------



## NachaLuva (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome enclosures guys


----------

